
Node.js CTC and TSC have been merged back together - akras14
https://github.com/nodejs/TSC/pull/317
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Can someone elaborate? I thought this is about the TypeScript compiler and
some fork.

------
thrillgore
I kinda figured when left-pad happened this wasn't going to be the end of
NodeJS's troubles.

It goes without saying, far older technologies seem more interesting, and have
none of the drama Node has at this point.

